# West German Show Line puppies and info



## thewickk (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am planning to get a pup in Summer or Fall of '14. Does anyone have any suggestions for breeders of West German show line puppies? I live in southern NJ, but don't mind traveling to pick up a new puppy. I am interested in any insight from anyone familiar with the West German show lines, I love their dark red coloring and blocky heads with dark masks. Looking for best buddy and companion, will not be showing the dog, though we will do obedience, Good Citizen Cert. and novice tracking. I've seen some of the more famous breeders websites (Bannfy Haus, Gunbil) and they have some fine looking dogs, but would love to know about any breeders, especially if there are any in the NJ tri-state area for this line of GSD. Any info or questions for and about me will be greatly appreciated. 
Thank You


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! You a vaguely in my 'neck of the woods'.

MOST important thing is doing what you are doing, researching WAY ahead of time. Many of the best breeders have waiting lists. And you want to make sure you know how to link up with these 'responsible' breeders!

Make sure you take the hours needed to go thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide that link has some of the better breeders and is a good place to use as a reference on what good websites/breeders are putting out there.

Since the better breeders just want the best dogs with best owners, they will chat with you and also recommend other breeders that may have dogs more like you are considering, or are having a litter when you are considering getting a puppy. So don't hesitate to email and touch base with them.

And you may want to keep an eye out in the Rescue Forums, some wonderful dogs show up there, puppies too.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Neither of the breeders you mention are "famous" - infamous more likely!!!! One imports litters of pups from Germany - where those pups may be sold for E1000-1200 (US$ 1300-1400) and sells them at a HUGE markup - 200 - 300% or more!

There are some WGSL breeders more locally to you....and a few up in New England....Traum Hof - I think Karen Priestly is the breeder, is respected....von Airmont is in VA - a smaller breeder but nice people trying to breed good dogs...there are some bigger, well known breeders, but sometimes it is better to do business wiht the smaller more family oriented people....there are definitely ones closer to stay away from too!!

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome to you! I don't know any WGSL breeders out that way. I have 2 WGSL but one came from Oregon (when I lived there) and my others came from local breeders in Oklahoma. 

I prefer them too.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I picked up my WGSL at our local airport, direct from Germany. So, you can always choose that option as well rather than deal with proximity as an issue. 

I will say, it was a leap of faith to acquire our pup without ever visiting the pup and seeing the sire and dam, much less the breeder's operation. Granted there were pictures and pedigrees to exam which helped a bit but I still felt uncomfortable.

My rationale for going to the "source" was predicated on the basis that the Germans exhibited a stricter adherence to an overall criterion resulting in a better chance to have a healthy GSD with the proper structure and qualities a GSD should have. Unfortunately, our previous two American bred shepherds were plagued with health issues, so I searched elsewhere in an attempt to lessen the odds of another short lived companion. By no means am I suggesting that quality American bred shepherds do not exist because they do, I just had bad luck, I believe.

It would also be to your advantage that the WGSL is "pink papered" as this supposedly means the breeding is of a certain quality pedigree in health, performance and temperament.

I also was motivated by the fact that the Germans no longer consider a longstock GSD a fault whereas AKC guidelines do. I have always had longstock shepherds and find that their coats are much softer and actually they shed much less on a daily basis than standard coated shepherds. But when longstocks blow their coats....WOW !

Our gal weathered the long flight from Frankfort, Germany wonderfully, which of course I was concerned about but the company taking care of transport and importation requirements did a wonderful job.

The picture is of her at 10 months.....

Happy hunting to you in your pursuits of getting a wonderful if not the best of companions !!!

SuperG


----------



## thewickk (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Wonderful advice, thanks SuperG for the insight of getting a puppy from Germany, that never crossed my mind, I will start to look into that. Thanks everyone.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent you a message


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you can get the same quality WGSL companion quality puppy in the States....seriously - without contacts (more $$$ too) getting a pup imported is a lottery ticket....the weakest tempered in the litter are often sent to unknown buyers in the US....

Lee


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Neither of the breeders you mention are "famous" - infamous more likely!!!! One imports litters of pups from Germany - where those pups may be sold for E1000-1200 (US$ 1300-1400) and sells them at a HUGE markup - 200 - 300% or more!
> 
> There are some WGSL breeders more locally to you....and a few up in New England....Traum Hof - I think Karen Priestly is the breeder, is respected....von Airmont is in VA - a smaller breeder but nice people trying to breed good dogs...there are some bigger, well known breeders, but sometimes it is better to do business wiht the smaller more family oriented people....there are definitely ones closer to stay away from too!!
> 
> ...


Hello Lee, talking about New England - do you have any comments on the Grafenstein in CT? Thank you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Alexq - other than a less than friendly to navigate website!!? PIA to look at and not much info...

but they seem to breed titled dogs, show and title some of their own...no clue on their ethics, business practices or quality of the dogs they breed

Lee


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Lee, thanks for your comments. 

Yes, about the website - I work in IT and I see so many 'imperfections' and sloppy design on many of the breeders sites. Sometimes it is as simple as a background colors that clash with the text.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The breeder I went to is in CA. They do ship though. If you want the info just let me know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There are tons of WGSL breeders in North America. I would not pursue importing unless you have a really good, ethical contact/broker in Europe or are looking for a very specific line or breeding that you can't find here. If you are just looking for WGSL type, there is already a lot of choice here. I only have first hand experience with a few of these people but if you're just looking for places to start....Alta-Tollhaus, Huerta Hof, Drachefeld, Dei Precision, Haus Huro, von Lotta....


----------



## thewickk (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright, I've got a lot of homework to do. Any breeders you guys/gals suggest I will look into. I've already made some fantastic contacts from your posts. Thank you all and I'm open to any suggestions, and as I gain some more insight and narrow down my choices I'll bounce them off of you and see what you all think. Thanks


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Liesje said:


> There are tons of WGSL breeders in North America. I would not pursue importing unless you have a really good, ethical contact/broker in Europe or are looking for a very specific line or breeding that you can't find here. If you are just looking for WGSL type, there is already a lot of choice here. I only have first hand experience with a few of these people but if you're just looking for places to start....Alta-Tollhaus, Huerta Hof, Drachefeld, Dei Precision, Haus Huro, von Lotta....


Someone else suggested overseas. The OP is on the East Coast in NJ and is looking in the tri-state area...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, I know, to which the OP responded they would start looking into that. I'm just saying that IMHO it's probably not going to be worth it, to start looking into importing "from scratch" (no specific direction/purpose, and no trusted broker). They also said they are opening to traveling, plus I believe the breeders I listed will ship.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> you can get the same quality WGSL companion quality puppy in the States....seriously - without contacts (more $$$ too) getting a pup imported is a lottery ticket....the weakest tempered in the litter are often sent to unknown buyers in the US....
> 
> Lee


Then I guess I won the lottery......so far!



SuperG


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Good luck some of the best breeding in the world comes from Germany hopefully you will be proud of your new dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

There are those in the states breeding to the German standard of breed surveys, you can get a pink papered quality dog here in the US. I will echo the warnings of the other posters, do not try to get a puppy from Germany without a lot of experience, Germans know the difference.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Haus Juris in Northern Virginia has had some of the best dogs ever to come to the US from Germany and currently have probably the best West German conformation line stud here in the US, Mailo Vom Kuckucksland. All dogs in her breeding program are breed surveyed to the German standard. The Haus Juris dogs are trained in multiple venues including IPO, agility, search and rescue, and therapy.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I googled Haus Juris and came up with tons of bad info. Is it that her dogs are good but her business practices are bad?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe it is that sometimes when you are successful people will say bad things about you-maybe with everyone there is the good and the bad...maybe you won't always satisfy everyone-I don't know her I have seen one of her dogs -the dog was nice


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

True. But the reviews reminded me of a local spa. They have a really good staff but the experience gets ruined because the owner is pushy and rude about selling products during and after the service. People have stopped going because of this. Seems if you have great dogs, you shouldn't be about selling fancy accessories. I know it would turn me off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Well it's well know where my loyalties are! and we will be getting a second puppy this spring =) feel free to PM. 


DSC_1751-Edit by TCgraphicDesign, on Flickr


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Gorgeous dog Neko! I'm nowhere getting another pup...I'm just working on learning so I get the best I can. Mine is 8mo now and awesome but a handful. I guess I'm drawn to smaller breeders...being able to text pictures and chat on the phone is a nice bonus for me. And it was nice as someone new to the breed to not feel intimidated. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Zeus you are gorgeous!! )


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> currently have probably the best West German conformation line stud here in the US, Mailo Vom Kuckucksland.


I dunno...VA 2 Nino Tronje is here in the states, owned by Morton Goldfarb


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

VA Chacco is now here in the states too, I love him, huge fan.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Belladonnalily I assume in your last post you are referring to a local establishment close to you and not the breeder in question, in all fairness you probably should not be repeating things you see on the internet that come from unknown sources and drawing conclusions that you do not have any personal knowledge. The breeder in question stands behind her word and does a lot of good work in the German Shepherd Dog community including work with local rescues and humane societies. This breeder understands temperament, structure and bloodlines at a very high level and has a lot of satisfied repeat clients.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Good post Zeph, I thought Nino was being kept in Germany. You will have to excuse me but I like what I see in Mailo and what he produces. The dog has really nice working abilities, has super athleticism and proper temperament. This dog is in a doable driving distance from the OP.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mailo doesn't do it for me at all, but that is my opinion. Neko, I saw Chacco is in the states now as well. Love him. I'm sure the stud fee for him is horrifically high, which means I won't get to use him.

That said, there are two BEAUTIFUL males (sired by Chacco) from U litter av Thorarinn that are now in the states as well!!


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

The OP needs to consider the knowledge of those offering advice and weigh if it comes from first hand experience or comes from surfing the web. Viewing websites of those offering advice will give you an idea if their vision of the breed is the same as yours. Visiting kennels will give you the opportunity to see if what you are being told has any merit as long as you do not fall for cute puppy syndrome and buy from the first breeder you visit. Above all do not buy a puppy because you feel sorry for it or you will be paying for more of the same being done to other puppies.


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Mako sorry if I ruffled feathers. I was just simply commenting that I got an interesting result when I googled a breeder. Not sure why it would have been different if I'd been referring to a small breeder? FWIW, the large breeder referred to IS local to me, so the information would influence my decision although I would certainly not rule them out entirely based on that alone. I would expect a certain number of "bad" reviews with a large breeder...I guess that was my point with preferring a small breeder personally. 

I in no way meant it as a bash on the large breeder. I just think its like everything else...customer service will be different based on the size of the operation. To each his own. 

No one has any problem commenting about small "byb" operations like the one the OP mentioned. Not sure why we can't comment on the well-known ones when they are brought up by someone else. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

My last post was not meant to single you out beladonnalily I made a previous post and let it go. You bring up an interesting point in regards to large breeders. Some breeders are viewed as large due to their success and not due to the number of dogs they have.


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,
I'm in Calif and looking too. Who did you go with? I need a kennel name. what kennel is Chacco with?


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

What kennel are Chacco's pups in?


----------



## kriver (Jun 21, 2017)

What kennel is Nino with?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kriver said:


> What kennel is Nino with?


The OP made this thread in 2013, and has had only 3 posts. They are long gone. 


I think you would be far better off starting a new thread about your search. 

Good luck.


----------

